# Worldcard points did not post this month



## dlagrua (Apr 16, 2016)

Usually around the 9th of every month BOA posts my Amtrak points for credit card purchases. This month nothing posted. Anyone else having this problem?

Do I call BOA or AGR to get this resolved. They owe me about 1500 points.


----------



## Carolina Special (Apr 16, 2016)

My credit card points posted normally on 4/8.


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 16, 2016)

dlagrua said:


> Usually around the 9th of every month BOA posts my Amtrak points for credit card purchases. This month nothing posted. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Do I call BOA or AGR to get this resolved. They owe me about 1500 points.


My mom's has yet to post either, hers usually posts on the ninth of every month as well. She did tell me she just got her BOA bill on Thursday but her points usually post before she receives the statement.

I'm not sure who regulates this, but I'd start with AGR.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 16, 2016)

I have two credit card accounts. Points for one posted; points for the other didn't. After wasting my time calling BofA on two occasions, I got somewhere the third time only because the BofA rep transferred me to AGR. Pete, the very helpful AGR agent, told me they had been having some trouble with the banks, and that possibly Income Tax Day had something to with it. He advised me to wait over the weekend and if they haven't posted by Monday, call AGR back, and request they email the operations department to speed the process up. He also said by law rewards points are supposed to post five business days after the closing date of the credit card statement. In the meantime I also sent AGR an email; their response was that indeed they were having trouble and it could be as long as two weeks. Ugh.

I would contact AGR directly. When I contacted BofA I would have gotten more response out of a brick wall. And I think a brick wall would have had more intelligence.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine didn't post, but I have a very good excuse. I had a -$36 bill (a $36 credit)! :giggle:

But thay still mailed me my bill - er statement!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 16, 2016)

My billing date 4/9 points posted on 4/10, as usual.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine posted earlier this week right in time.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 17, 2016)

1500 points... Woo...


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 17, 2016)

Mine also posted on the 8th, next day after closing.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 17, 2016)

Railroad Bill said:


> Mine also posted on the 8th, next day after closing.


as did mine


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 17, 2016)

My wife's card posted on time. My card a week later still has not posted any points.


----------



## AKA (Apr 17, 2016)

No points yet. Closing date is also on the 9th. Call to BofA was a waste of time. Will call AGR Monday


----------



## desertflyer (Apr 17, 2016)

I am having the same problem. My miles always post the 9th and they have not yet this month.


----------



## AKA (Apr 18, 2016)

Called AGR. Problems, we are working on it. Soon, bla bla. I am not really worried. I am sure they will sort it out. Maybe a bonus ? When they do. LOL.


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine posted today. If it hadn't, I was going to follow *JayPea*'s relayed advice:



> He advised me to wait over the weekend and if they haven't posted by Monday, call AGR back, and request they email the operations department to speed the process up.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 18, 2016)

I checked AGR again just before I called them after reading this thread and lo and behold, my points posted. And here I was all set to call AGR and rant and rave like a two year old throwing a tantrum even though it wasn't AGR's fault. How dare they get the problem solved!!!!!!!! :angry:   :lol:


----------



## tim49424 (Apr 18, 2016)

tim49424 said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Usually around the 9th of every month BOA posts my Amtrak points for credit card purchases. This month nothing posted. Anyone else having this problem?
> ...


Posted today......without calling AGR or BoA.


----------



## San Walkeen (Apr 18, 2016)

9 days late but at least they finally posted and without having to call.


----------



## AKA (Apr 18, 2016)

Got mine today.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 18, 2016)

My points posted today also 9 days late and with our having to call them. The delay may be because they gave me a new credit card because some suspicious activity was detected. All is good now. .


----------



## PaulM (Apr 20, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Mine didn't post, but I have a very good excuse. I had a -$36 bill (a $36 credit)! :giggle:


If by "bill" you mean balance due, then that isn't relevant. It's the spending that determines the points.

For some reason, I made an early payment that caused a negative balance. But my points posted right on time for the charges I made during the cycle.


----------

